#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > دانلود: همه بازی های آتاری در یک مجموعه (بیش از 2500 بازی)

## sajjad-d

*همه بازی های آتاری در یک مجموعه (بیش از 2500 بازی)**فایل را از حالت فشرده خارج کنید
فایل رجیستری stella.reg را اجرا کنید تا تغییرات در رجیستری ویندوز اجرا شود
فایل ATARI-SELTA.exe را برای اجرای مبدل بازی های اتاری اجرا کنید
برای انتخاب بازی ها گزینه option را در صفحه اصلی انتخاب کنید
در tab rom setting گزینه path را میزنیم
حالا با گزینه go up میتوانید به لیست درایو های کامپیوتر بروید و مسیر فایل های roms را در پوشه بازی انتخاب کنید
حالا گزینه choose را بزنید و بعد ok بزنید تا لیست بازی ها نمایش داده شود 
با دابل کلیک بازی مورد نظر را از لست بازی ها اجرا کنید
بازی River Rod همان هواپیمای بنزینی خودمان است

امیدوارم لذت ببرید*

----------

*1212ali*,*ahwaz 91*,*amen*,*hamedssg*,*hzzza*,*kiyanm79*,*mohammadhadi*,*reza!@#$*,*rsrooh*,*Zirnevis*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ساخر*,*صابری*,*عطاالله*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hzzza

سلام و تشکر ، آقا سجاد ، پارت دو برای دانلود اشکال دارد لطفا بررسی نمایید .

----------

*1212ali*,*hamedssg*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*

----------


## sajjad-d

*هر دو پارت سالم است و مشکلی برای دانلود ندارد*

----------

*ahwaz 91*,*hzzza*,*msagroup*,*صابری*,*عطاالله*

----------

